# Onkyo 876 - A moderate disappointment???



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello,
I've received some good advice here over the past year and could use a little more (wish I had something in return to offer). I have been researching equipment for a dedicated HT in my basement and wanted a great receiver for $1k or less. I was about to pull the trigger on the 876 but at the last moment read some reviews where people seemed to be moderately disappointed with the video output. There appears to be no question about the audio capability. I know the 876 has the HQV-video processing chips built in and it "sounded" good to me but has anyone else heard this?

Also, I would greatly appreciate a reccomendation on a HT receiver in this price range. I have more of an emphasis on picture quality. Thanks in advance!

Max


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Reon chip is regarded to be the best at upconversion and offers the user alot of adjustment options in the user menu.
The 876 or even the 875 is a very capable receiver and will not disappoint you. The reviews can be a bit misleading and take them for what they are worth. The so called heat issues are also false as any receiver in that class gets warm when used hard and needs adequate space for it to breath.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

16-0 said:


> I have more of an emphasis on picture quality. Thanks in advance!


I remember reading that to get the best picture the source has to be connected directly to projector (TV or front projector) to avoid multiple processings ...

I'm not an expert, but why you worry about the video processing on the AVR if you know that your TV/projector will process the signal again to get the best according to their capabilities??? ... I own a Yamaha RXV-2700 and I don't know which chip is using to process the video because I set it up to passthrough the signal untouched, and I let my TV do the processing ....:yes:

I think that the AVR has to be able to play the best sound, and the TV/projector to display the best video :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe you could link to a specific review where someone was criticizing the video quality. While everything I've read about the HQV Reon states that its processing is beyond reproach, if it does not allow high res sources (720/1080) pass through completely unadulterated, I could see someone quibbling with the implementation.

Anywho, link us a specific example, and we'll try to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Maybe you could link to a specific review where someone was criticizing the video quality. While everything I've read about the HQV Reon states that its processing is beyond reproach, if it does not allow high res sources (720/1080) pass through completely unadulterated, I could see someone quibbling with the implementation.
> 
> Anywho, link us a specific example, and we'll try to get to the bottom of it.




Eugovector,
Thanks much. I appreciate it. They weren't formal reviews but user reviews. Here are 2 From Cnet:

REON PROCESSING"

by HDUH on September 18, 2008 


Pros: audio processing is solid .Set up and added features is a bump up from last year

Cons: The Reon processor is from last years ONKYO 875 was a complete flop.The REON Processor may be great in other devices,but ONKYO did a poor job of implementing it.The processor created more problems than it solved..Customer services is spotty .

Summary: Buy this product for your ears.Do not buy this product for your eyes.If your looking for video processing,buy a real video processor that will give you real processing that makes a difference for the better that you can see. 

Thank you for submitting your feedback!

Was this review helpful? YES | NO 


"not what I thought"

by marcis123 on October 2, 2008 


Pros: had th power to push my speakers with ease

Cons: This reciver is tough to set up. It made my hd picture look soft

Summary: I put the monitor out to hdmi pass through, did the audyssey set up, and put a cd im my blu-ray player. First i'll start by saying that I choice the bi amp feture to move my polks rti12 towers. DO NOT DO THIS, the amp went in to overload protection, so I shut it down and let it reset. After I fired it bck up the speakers sounded werd I though i blew them. So I grab my old to see if I did, and no I did not. I decited to hook it up with just the - + to each channel. It worked after that. It takes some with a dr or bachlor degriee to set this up.You have tweeks for everything, there are more colour opps in this amp then my tv. Also it set my normal center spk to 60hz cross point. and had it spitting out bass. It does not sound good when watching tv. sent off an email to Onkyo and no reply yet. I had a dennon 1803 before this and i was looking forword to getting this loveley sound stage, guess what, nothing indacates that I am even getting a sound stage. I will say this, THERE is a LOT of power comming out of this reciver it moved all 6 drivers in each tower with ease. Oh ya the sound vol moves very slow, so so in fact that you thinksomethin bad is about to happen. But this reciver only for the power unless you work for the, isf. or somthing like that

Updated on Oct 9, 2008
after days of set up. I change my review, I still have not put dts hd through but I think thats my blu-rays fault. This reciver sounds amazing for the first time in my life I truely here a sound stage.. When I close my eyes the left and right towers disaper and the sound comes from the center of the room, thats enought to give goose bumps with the right song. Video still seams week through the imputs, but you can tweek this, I just dont want to mess things up. I now gine it 41/2 stars 



Thanks again for your help TD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No offense meant, but that 2nd reviewer sounded a little overwhelmed in general. I wouldn't trust his review as an honest assessment of the receiver's quality of feature set.

The best bet is to find someone on here who has a 875 or 876. ANYONE?


----------



## takumi (Oct 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> No offense meant, but that 2nd reviewer sounded a little overwhelmed in general. I wouldn't trust his review as an honest assessment of the receiver's quality of feature set.
> 
> The best bet is to find someone on here who has a 875 or 876. ANYONE?


how does the onkyo 876/906 compare to the NAD T785


----------



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Max/16-0,

Reading your original post here was like you were reading my mind. I had done a bunch of research and had narrowed my chioce to the Onkyo receivers, and was trying to decide between the 805, the 876, or the 906.

I was in the same boat as you. You make a choice and then along comes a review to blow it out of the water. I decided to forge forward and went with the 876 ($989 at B&H). It was just delivered today. Planning on installing a couple exhaust fans in my cabinet and hooking up the beast this weekend. If you are still considering this unit, I will let you know what I think early to mid next week.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jon... :T

Victor... price wise that NAD and the Onkyo's are a good bit apart. Bang for the buck, the Onkyo is probably the best bet, although I was super impressed with Audyssey in the T785. I had it paired with a pair of ML's and that was the sweetest setup I have ever heard. I don't think the T785 is up to par with the video processing yet, so that may weigh in your decision.


----------



## takumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Thanks for the update Jon... :T
> 
> Victor... price wise that NAD and the Onkyo's are a good bit apart. Bang for the buck, the Onkyo is probably the best bet, although I was super impressed with Audyssey in the T785. I had it paired with a pair of ML's and that was the sweetest setup I have ever heard. I don't think the T785 is up to par with the video processing yet, so that may weigh in your decision.


I just like the fact that you can upgrade the hardware on the NAD. mabey in the near future a reon prosser can be added.


----------



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

OK Max/16-0,

If you are still out there and considering the Onkyo TX-SR876, here are my initial impressions and my input regarding your review concerns.

First, I already owned an Onkyo HT-SR800 7.1ch Home Theater System that I have in my secondary game/pool room home theater. It has the HT-R550 receiver. So, what I am saying is I pretty much knew what to expect as far as sound quality (I have been very happy with this less expensive unit). Also understand that I am far from an HT geek, so this is just the feedback of an "Average Joe" user that did quite a bit of research before deciding on this unit.

Audio: The sound quality was similar to my other Onkyo receiver, but driven with much more power. This unit replaced a Harmon Kardon AVR-80 (80 watts per channel). Again, much more power. I fail to see how someone could be disappointed with the sound quality of this unit.

Video: The quoted reviews had negative feedback on the REON processor and that it made the picture look soft. Prior to connecting this receiver I had my Panasonic Blu-ray player connected directly to my Panasonic plasma TV via HDMI cable, so I am using that as my reference after connecting the Blu-ray player in to the receiver and the receiver to the TV (both HDMI). Now, maybe it was the power of suggestion, but it appeared to me that the picture was ever so slightly softer when playing a Blu-ray disk. I am talking miniscule to the untrained eye. Conversely, I believe the upconvert of my regular DVD disks was a significant improvement. So, a net gain to me!

Bottom-line: Would I have been just as happy with the less expensive TX-SR805? Probably. Am I sorry I got the TX-SR876? No way. I am personally the kind of guy that likes to know he probably bought a bit better unit than he actually needed (just ask my wife), then to buy a lesser unit and not really ever know what I was missing out on. It really is a price break issue. Both units would do a great job.

Due to work demands, I have not been able to spend as much time fine tuning and learning the features I have not yet learned about. If I come across any real revelations I will post later. Oh yeah, the Audyssey MultEQ XT automatic calibration, just as it was with my other Onkyo system, was amazingly accurate in calculating speaker distances. The one exception was the distance of my powered subwoofer that it under calculated by a large amount. I am assuming this was due to the settings on the subwoofer, which I am still trying to understand???? Not a problem though as I just went in to the manual settings and corrected this one calibration. 

Now I just hope the studs hold the nails!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am heavily considering this unit for my new dedicated HT room. We have it at the Shack Electronics Store for only $989.95 right now... a smokin' hot deal. Free shipping to boot. I don't know if I can pass this up. It may not get much cheaper.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is a great deal Sonnie, I would snatch it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am having an extremely hard time resisting it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are $1900 CAD up here.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

OUCH! That really hurts!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did it! It's ordered. I wanted Emotiva, but it will be on into the Spring before their processor is ready. I will get this for now and may get the Emotiva gear later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I did it! It's ordered.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on it once you've had it for a bit. I would have bought one instead of the 805 but the price was more than twice what I payed for the 805 at the time.:spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If anyone sees it priced for less anywhere else... it is not scheduled to ship until February 17. Not that I need it before then.

Our 805 has been excellent thus far and it would probably be okay in the HT room had I wanted to get something smaller for the great room, but I wanted Audyssey MultQ XT in the HT room because of its higher resolution. It works wonders from 100Hz down to 10Hz... better than what I can do with the BFD.


----------



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

Sonnie,

I did not buy it through the Shack Electronics Store because it is actually linked/purchased through Amazon.com, and being located in the same state as them they charge me tax and S&H.

I bought mine for the same price at the following with no tax or S&H. Might want to check it out.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... the best price we had was through Amazon.

So much for the thought of getting it any cheaper...



> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> 
> We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this
> completes your order.
> ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:TNice:T


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Laxzy J,
This is very helpful. THANKS BRO


----------



## rpolacse (Feb 4, 2009)

I am kinda a lurker to you guys. I have had a regist. in the past and renewed to give some input on this thread.

I have the 875, an oppo dvd player, and a epson pro projector 1080p. Before I got the oppo upconversion unit and the 875, I was running with a Toshiba dvd and marantz ?sr602. Slowly putting together a home theater with paradigms, but they are damned expensive, so sides are adp470s, and fronts and center are polk ld50's and csi3. I like the system, the sound is phenomenal and I cant wait to be able to finally pull down a full paradigm system.

Anyways, on the 875, looks like it runs specs close to the 876 so I'll give you my feedback. I have had the 875 for about 4 months, priced out of ebay at $1000 delivered. The unit runs hot, just barely can put your hand on it after running it for an hour, so I have put a little 4" fan above it. It makes more noise than I want and I will probably replace with a lower db unit after I build my ht closet. Room is fully dedicated at 16' x 20'. I think the sound is phenomenal, I run it typically with the dish at about -15db and with movies at -7 to -14db. The sound with the thx is spectacular. I have not even set up the speakers using the audyssey avx unit as I just wanted to get the dang thing up and operating, so I did it by ear.


The video quality is as a previous reviewer has said back and forth a bit. I believe with the oppo and the onkyo together they do a bit of fighting - little electrons battling - always find that amusing. Anyways as all picture quality varies from movies to dish to hd signal 1080i; you never know exactly what you are going to get. By the way I am viewing against a white wall that I painted based on suggestions of paint from this forum six months ago. or so. The picture varies from very high quality to pretty good; I can say I have been a bit disappointed, but only rarely. Watching CSI hd, house hd, or any movies such as day after tomorrow, or any of the rings trilogy or matrix, or Xmen, quite literally blows me away (against a white wall). 

I cannot say that I am an audiophile; but I do like quality components (as I can afford them( and I am quite sensitive to sound and good video. The onkyo 875 might not be at the top of the dog pile, but then again, my investment is only in the range of 1K for the receiver. Speakers all in, only at 1500bucks. The oppo and epson projector cost maybe 2.5K total combined. So what do you want for 5 grand. some folks pay 2500 for just a receiver, or a pair of 100 studios will set you back the same.

I am very pleased, and drool every time I am able to shake the home with apocolypse now or 300....now their a wild wild picture!!!!!! hope that i provided y'all with some insight,,,,,rp


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

16-0 said:


> Hello,
> I've received some good advice here over the past year and could use a little more (wish I had something in return to offer). I have been researching equipment for a dedicated HT in my basement and wanted a great receiver for $1k or less. I was about to pull the trigger on the 876 but at the last moment read some reviews where people seemed to be moderately disappointed with the video output. There appears to be no question about the audio capability. I know the 876 has the HQV-video processing chips built in and it "sounded" good to me but has anyone else heard this?
> 
> Also, I would greatly appreciate a reccomendation on a HT receiver in this price range. I have more of an emphasis on picture quality. Thanks in advance!
> ...


HI Max,
Sorry to be late on that one, but time is not important, only Peace is. raying:

Well, did you finally purchase the 876? Hope you did. Because if you didn't, I got news for you. 
If you are interested, let me know, I can be of great asssistance on your decision. :reading:

Bob
"Play with that" (my signature)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

$989 ... :rolleyesno:

It has dropped to as low at $970 at times. Before I get my HT room finished, I will end up having been able to probably save 100 bucks on this thing. :foottap:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> HI Max,
> Sorry to be late on that one, but time is not important, only Peace is. raying:
> 
> Well, did you finally purchase the 876? Hope you did. Because if you didn't, I got news for you.
> ...


Hi Bob,

Pretty, cryptic...I'm intrigued. Why don't you share with all of us?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Now only $970 ... :rolleyesno:
> 
> Before I get my HT room finished, I will end up having been able to probably save 100 bucks on this thing. :foottap:


Hello Sony, :wave: 
That's what you only pay for the 876! Here in Canada, it retails for more than twice of what you pay!
Did you have a chance to play with it? How do you like it so far? I've read so many good things about it. 

Hasta la huego, amigo :T

Bob
"Play with it"


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Pretty, cryptic...I'm intrigued. Why don't you share with all of us?


Thanks for asking Marshall,

Well, how can I start. I like that word: "cryptic". Are you really intrigued, or you just pulling my leg!
Do you own personally yourself a recent Onkyo or Integra A/V receiver? Or an Onkyo or Integra Preamp/
Processor? And it seems that you already have a pretty good idea about Onkyo products!
How can I give you more information that you already know? :reading:

Who is "all of us"? Do you have a specific question to ask, that you might be really interested(intrigued) to found out about? :scratchhead:

But you seem to be a very nice guy, so I will take your request at face value.
Without a thousand words, more or less, I will simply refer you to a verisimilitude, which you might 
already know. Here it is: go to the "Sensible Sound" web site and look for a review of the Onkyo 
TX-SR705/TX-SR805. I got the feeling thay you'll get there. If not, come back here, and I'll help you.
Either way, I'll be intrigued (very interested) to found out about your discoveries and impressions. :wave:

Sincerely, Bob


p.s. By the way, Happy to make your acquintance and luv those smilies on your forum. More than anything else(well,sorta), they kept me coming back to the Shack. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Who is "all of us"? Do you have a specific question to ask, that you might be really interested(intrigued) to found out about? :scratchhead:.....Without a thousand words, more or less, I will simply refer you to a verisimilitude, which you might already know. Here it is: go to the "Sensible Sound" web site and look for a review of the Onkyo TX-SR705/TX-SR805. I got the feeling thay you'll get there. If not, come back here, and I'll help you.
> Either way, I'll be intrigued (very interested) to found out about your discoveries and impressions.


Well, all of us would be anybody who is a reader of these forums. I dont want to go over to another forum to see what someone has to say about the Onkyo's why dont you post your thoughts right here?

I personally own the 805 and have had it for well over a year and a half without any issues. There are several members on here who also have the 805 including Sonnie and all of us are happy with its performance. :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm actually a 706 owner. Are you a fan of the onkyo? The Sensible Sound article does seem to favor it, but I'm unclear of your position.

Here a link to the article in question, for anyone interested (couldn't find it on the sensible sounds website:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_hb278/is_115/ai_n29428689/pg_1


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Well, all of us would be anybody who is a reader of these forums. I dont want to go over to another forum to see what someone has to say about the Onkyo's why dont you post your thoughts right here?
> 
> I personally own the 805 and have had it for well over a year and a half without any issues. There are several members on here who also have the 805 including Sonnie and all of us are happy with its performance. :T


Hi Tony, 

I will like, personally, apologise to you about my prior response. It was inppropriate, and for that
I feel deeply sorry. I was more emotionally impulsive in my wordings, and it didn't have anything
to do towards you. I did bring this incident upon myself. And I deserve the fracture.
So, please, forgive me.

My thoughts about the Onkyo are too many to enumerate here, it will probably take a book or so, 
to really explore all the intricacies of my thinking about it. But, briefly, I will say that it is probably the best Value
in the Audio world from what could be a pretty long time. It is an excellent piece of electronic and contain
many very good parts, making the envy of other manufacturers.
I am sure that you already knew that, but nothing wrong to emphasise it once more.

"All of us" is you, me, the members of this forum, the visitors to this forum and all the people 
inhabitting the planet Earth. So, our brothers, our sisters, our parents, our children...EVERYONE!
(Do you remember in the movie: "The Professional", with Jean Reno and Garry Oldman; when Garry Oldman is asked about who they should call to take care of that guy "Jean Reno", what Gary Oldman's 
response was!?).

I personally frequent several other forums like most of us, and it's great for all the information well that you can thirst from.

Thank you for your question and if you do have another specific question to ask, don't hesitate and I will be delighted to answer it, if I know the probe.

Till then, take good care of yourself.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I'm actually a 706 owner. Are you a fan of the onkyo? The Sensible Sound article does seem to favor it, but I'm unclear of your position.
> 
> Here a link to the article in question, for anyone interested (couldn't find it on the sensible sounds website:
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_hb278/is_115/ai_n29428689/pg_1


Hello Marshall, how's at gone

All right, my man, the 706 question! :help: 
Yes, I'm a big fan (now) of the Onkyo receivers since they get their act together in 2007.
The Sensible Sound writer is a very technical person with a degree in...., well, doesn't really
matter, does it? I am myself a very kind of tech. guy also. I am an Audiophile too.
Let say that my position is multilateral, it's not fixed and it's very wide open.
Mucho technical on one side and much free musically on the opposite side. as a matter fact,
the music that flow in my veins with my blood is foremost the BLUES. I live it to the max.,
I sleep with it, make love listening to it, eat it morning, day time and at night till the wee hours.
I even forgot to go to bed sometime! When I go to the bathroom, I go with the BLUES.
Now, I'm a JAZZ lover. JAZZ music envelopp me like voodoo magic. I'm soooo smoooth
and feel so calm, at peace when I'm litening to JAZZ. I just can't have enough.
When I walk, I walk the BLUES but when I talk, I talk to the JAZZ rhythm.
Now, when I really want to be in full harmony with myself & the rest of the world, then 
I listen to CLASSICAL piano, I love piano, this is my favorite instrument of them all.
I'm in heaven when I'm listening to some good CLASSICAL music with piano incorporated to it.
I will even go as far to say that the piano is the sound that GOD listen to when he is taking a nap.

Technically, I'm pretty well calibrated. I know much more than any of my friends. I also get by 
fixing my own electronics. I'm skillful enough to know what I'm doing. I'm familiar with parts and
their functions. I also have great confidence of my interpretation of sound waves and their
characteristics. I love that technical stuff like in the Sensible Sound mag. Oh!, by the way, 
thanks Marshall, to put the referal review of their web site on your post, very nice of you.
I'm sure a lot of people will appreciated and rewards you for the information of the very vast 
Wide World Web (sounds like The Transformers).
Ya, tech. stuffing, J'aime ca enormement, more than James Brown. Dual differential fully balanced mode,
not only that produces the best sound, but also these 5 words together sounds good too.
Come on everyone, let's say all together; "Dual differential fully balanced mode" arty:
Doesn't it?

Hey Marshall my man, I've been at it for the last 48 hours non-stop, I think I'm gonna
have a break. I hardly can see the letters on my keyboard. You know what will be cool?
You say what you have to say by talking (making linguistic sound), and your translation 
automatically appear on your sreen. It's coming, sooner than what we think. 

All right, on this note, Lordoftherings will retire for now.
Hope you enjoy only a very small fraction of where I'm coming from.
Next time, if you are interested (intrigued) and you still feel cryptic, I'll tell you about 
my first home theater that I built in 1969-70! True stuff, no bull.

Till then, Good day and Good night :fireworks2: :fireworks3:

Your humble host, Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hasta la huego, amigo :T Bob


:nono: ....the correct phrase is: "Hasta luego Amigo" :yes: . :innocent:

By the way: Do I have to say Hi before I write a reply to your posts??? :bigsmile:



> If you are interested, let me know, I can be of great asssistance on your decision.


I'm happy with my RXV-2700 but I'm thinking to maybe upgrade to an AVR that can decode the latest audio formats ...How can you assist me (or anybody interested) to buy an Onkyo AVR??? :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi David,
What Onkyo receiver are you thinking of getting? I have seen a few 805's still available on eBay and you may still be able to find one on clearence at your local big box store but I think they are getting hard to find now.
The 706 is a good receiver but I have a feeling you want something a bit better like the 876?

There was an 805 in an open box clearence in a local store here a few months back and can you believe they still wanted $1100 for it! I actualy went up the the manager and told him he was out of his mind after telling him what I payed for mine ($750CAD). just unbelievable.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> What Onkyo receiver are you thinking of getting?


I'm okay with one of the entry levels (I just need to be able to decode HD audio and preouts), I have a separate amp to power the fronts :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with the 706, Its THX certified and that gives you some nice THX surround modes that are very helpful. The Shack store has it for a decent price as well from what I have seen.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I would go with the 706, Its THX certified and that gives you some nice THX surround modes that are very helpful. The Shack store has it for a decent price as well from what I have seen.


And pre-outs, in case you want to add external amps or other things.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys... shouldn't this thread be about the 876... seems like we are getting off track. :whistling:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

salvasol said:


> :nono: ....the correct phrase is: "Hasta luego Amigo" :yes: . :innocent:
> 
> By the way: Do I have to say Hi before I write a reply to your posts??? :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


Hidee Salvasol,

Excu(z)se my French, I feel like an imbecile! Thanks for correcting me (at least, you seem to know
what I meant, which is the main thing, is'nt it?, or is it isn't?).
No, not anymore, you don't have to say Hi, when replying to me; I'm warm up now! :bigsmile:

The 2700 is a great one from Yammy. You're thinking! Maybe upgrading? To the new codecs?
Do you really want to spend money, when your 2700 is so great & that you can buy a blu-ray
player for very little money and use the multichannel analog inputs on your 2700 by doing the 
decoding of the new codecs from the player; like the panny 55 if you're lucky to find it, or the 
sammy 2500/2550, or the sony 550? That way, you save a bunch, and you're still happy!
If you want to spend more money, did you ever thought to upgrade your speakers first?
By the way, what are they? And what model Onkyo are you thinking of? And what is your budget? 

I hope this open your options. 

Nice meeting you, Salvasol 

Bob


----------



## ronoz56 (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone have any input regarding the Denon 2808CI vs. some of these Onkyo's mentioned here?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ronoz56 said:


> Anyone have any input regarding the Denon 2808CI vs. some of these Onkyo's mentioned here?


Hi Ron,

I am not enough familiar with the 2808, I only know that it is last year model and is missing few features
like Audyssey Dynamic Volume & Audyssey Dynamic EQ to just name two of hand. It does not have the 
HQV Reon video processor of the Onkyo 876. It is also not THX Ultra2 Plus certified like the 876.

I like Denon receivers, I own the 3805 and just love it, but it is now obsolete, still a great sounding receiver though.

The onkyo 705/706 is not bad, but it is not as good as the 805 or 876.

If you want to compare the 2808 vs the 876, the 876 is the clear winner by a very large margin.
You can check that easily by reading the reviews or checking threads of official owners, or google
both the Denon model and the Onkyo model.

I now own the Onkyo 876, and I love it. It is more powerful and pack with tons of features compared to the Denon 2808. You can get it for a very good price too. It is worth it's price of gold. :yes:
You can also ask Sonnie, he owns it too.

So, #1 = Onkyo 876/906 or Denon 5308
#2 = Onkyo 805/875 or Denon 3808 or 4308
#3 = Onkyo 706 or Denon 2809
#4 = Onkyo 705 or Denon 2808

Cheers,

_______ Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree... the 876 has more features and is more powerful for only a couple hundred more... it is worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## ronoz56 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 2808CI on ebay for $659 compared to an 876 going for around $999+. I agree on the feature comparisons but is it worth paying that much more?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ronoz56 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 2808CI on ebay for $659 compared to an 876 going for around $999+. I agree on the feature comparisons but is it worth paying that much more?


In my case, yes.

But only you can make that decision. Everyone have their own budget and feature's preference.
Get all the informations you can on these two receivers, and pick the one that satisfied your wallet
and the feature set that you can use the most. This is what it's called smart shopping: your needs
and your money. Nobody else can make that decision for you.

Good luck buddy,

_______ Bob

Note: Sonnie seems to agree with that too. And if you check really good around, you can find the
876 for about $900, more or less. Or if you can have a good warranty and good policy for a return &
money back, you can get a refurb for even cheaper. And if you can be lucky enough and find the 805,
that will be a very good score too, for even cheaper than the Denon 2808.
I am not saying that the 2808 is not good, no it is excellent too, but the 805 and the 876 are a good notch above it. By the way, I own both the 805 and 876, as well as the Denon 3805. I love good value 
receivers, and I can use two of them right now in my home, so the 3805 will go back probably to my
brother, or in storage if he buys the 876.


----------



## consfearacy (Dec 2, 2007)

Amazon


> Important Message
> Please note that the price of Onkyo TX-SR876 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (Black) has increased from $989.88 to $1,699.00 since you placed it in your Shopping Cart. Items in your cart will always reflect the most recent price displayed on their product detail pages.


anybody know where to get it at a decent price?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... the price of that thing has really jumped. We actually have it for $1499 new, but that is quite a bit more still.

If you do not mind refurbished, Accessories For Less is offering it through our Shack store at $959. They have very good ratings and it would be factory refurbished from Onkyo.

Of course there is always ebay.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

consfearacy said:


> Amazon
> anybody know where to get it at a decent price?


Hi,

This is to reflect a new policy by Onkyo that they now want their prices advertised as the full retail price.
But in actuality, you can still get the 876 on sale price at almost any place. I don't keep track with prices, so you'll have to do some researchs as to where you can get the best deals.
Check at skopOnkyo, newegg, etc. :yes:

Happy Easter Sunday, :jump:

Bob


----------



## MasterGuns (Feb 18, 2009)

OK...I have read enough threads from people who have had setup issues with this receiver but have yet to see this issue.:dunno: I bought this 876 to replace an old HTIB Onkyo and was expecting it to be AWESOME...however for the first day I couldn't get any audio. Finally I cranked it and sure enough once I got over 50 (on an 89 scale) I finally had audio. It sounds great when I put it on 66-67 but should I be up that high? seems with all the power I shouldn't need to push it so hard. My speakers are 5 svs -scs-01's and 2 sbs -1's. Sub is the PC12-NSD. Any ideas??? :dunno:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you set up your settings right? 
Did you wire them all correctly?
If so, did you perform the Audyssey run through?
if you did, than you can also increase the power to your speakers. It had my speakers roughly -10dB lower after it ran through the set-up.
Set your volume set-up to Relative instead of absolute, it might be easier to talk with people about it. But at 50, its around -30db here, which is moderately loud. People run there Onkyos to roughly 66 or so during movies. 

But also check if you made your settings correct in the Speaker settings. Such as the fronts Impendance, tone adjustment, EQ settings, Speaker Config, Speaker Distance, Level Calibration, and that you have the right audio settings used. Such as stereo, Dolby Digital, THX Cinema etc.

Hope this helps, if you have anymore questions, I might suggest an update, as well as more specifics to what your current set up is configured.


----------

